# Anyone from the DE, CT, NY, NY area



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Is anyone from the DE, CT, NY or NY area going to the Milwaukee Show?


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm in NY but I'm not going to the show.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm also from NY, but I'm not going to the show either :|


----------

